# Recommendations for breeders in Montana



## jen128 (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions or tips for reputable breeders in the Montana/Wyoming/Colorado area? I live in Southeastern Montana but am willing to take a road trip to get the pup. Please keep in mind that I cannot afford to spend over $1000 on the puppy. Thanks!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

So more experienced people here can give you some recommendations it might be easier on them if you give them a little more detail about what you want out of your pup, and also if you want a Working or Showline. Good luck with the search!!  Oh and Welcome to the forum! This is a great place to research and find out very valuable information!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Cel Hope is in Wyoming. Her website is:

Celhaus German Shepherds: German Import lines, dog treat recipes, dog quotes, Therapy Dogs, GSD Rescue

If you want to expand your net to South-Eastern Idaho, I also recommend Guardyan in the Idaho Falls area. Shyne is a member here, although I don't see her posting often. Here is her website:

Guardyan Kennels - German Shepherd breeder in Idaho

Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## jen128 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Sheilah! I have looked at Guardyan Kennels already and they do have some very nice dogs and I wouldn't mind going to Idaho either. However, I haven't heard of Cel Hope but checked out her website and her dogs are beautiful. I really like what I see there.

And thanks for welcoming me to the forum Danielle . To better answer your question, I mostly want a GSD for a companion dog. I am a jogger and would love if I could have a dog at my side. I am also interested in Schutzhund. I have visited a few Schutzhund clubs in the area and would really like to get involved in it when I get my pup which makes me lean more towards a working line. But most of all I would like a good family dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

If you're okay coming a little farther into Idaho, I also highly recommend Heidi Theis. Here is her website:

Welcome to vom Theishof German Shepherds!!

If I were to ever raise another GSD puppy, Heidi would be my go-to breeder. Her dogs are phenomenal. 
Sheilah


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I think there is a Czech working line breeder that moved up into your neck of the woods. I believe named Ehret German Shepherds Also in Colorado there is a great working line breeder but she does not breed very often. I forget the name now but if I remember I will send to you later


----------

